# Side Swept Hair Or Middle Parted?



## maria1984 (Apr 19, 2007)

im usually used to middle parting my hair, but lately i have trying the whole side-swept look.. im not sure if im suppose to have a certain cut, but with my layers, it is not looking right when i try to side swept it? 

BTW, WHICH IS SEXIER ANYHOW??


----------



## juli (Apr 19, 2007)

Layered side swept look.(IMO)  I think it looks gorgeous on people with thick/ a lot of hair.  I have seen this cut on people with thin/fine hair and it doesn't look pretty.  I really think one needs to have a full hair to pull off this look.  Side swept look is very pretty if one can pull it off right.   (no matter how ever its put on at the end of the day- let it be in a messy bun or in a ponytail)


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Side swept!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 19, 2007)

Layered side swept indeed. I love that hair style


----------



## macsuperfreak (Apr 19, 2007)

I personally love a side swept fringe with sexy long layers...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 19, 2007)

I like how sideswept adds a little mystery, very sexy. I think a middle part can be sexy, just a different kind.

I think your hair has to be cut with the intention of it being side swept, if it's a dramatic side part, like Nicole Richie's. If it's slightly to the side, I think it's doable without a different cut.


----------



## maria1984 (Apr 19, 2007)

hmn, i dont have a lot of hair, so i don't think i can pull it off =/ BLAH! lol, some people are just so damn lucky!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

layered=side or centre- it doens't matter how thick your hair is!
same lenght all over= centre 
you can experiment like this start with centre and then go 1/4 inch to one side until u find the best side part (do it with both sides, some ppl look better with side parted to left others to the right!) . Also you could centre part and the take only the front to a side...just an idea


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 25, 2007)

It's all about how it looks on you.  People can have the same hair cut/style but look completely different!  If you FEEL sexy you will exude that attitude and BE sexier


----------

